# توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ..المداخله (48 ) : الاٍثنين القادم , ستعود شبكة الاٍنترنت في مصر , كما كانت بالسابق .



## قلم حر (1 فبراير 2008)

*توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ..المداخله (48 ) : الاٍثنين القادم , ستعود شبكة الاٍنترنت في مصر , كما كانت بالسابق .*

*توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام*
​
مازالت العديد من المناطق في الشرق الأوسط تشهد أعطالا ضخمة في شبكة الانترنت نتيجة الذي لحق بالكابل الرئيسي المغذي للمنطقة والممتد عبر البحر المتوسط. 
وقال مسؤول حكومي مصري إن 70% من الشبكة الوطنية تعطلت عن العمل في مصر. 
وقالت وزارة الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات المصرية إن عودة خدمات الإنترنت للعمل بشكل عادي قد يتطلب أياما. 
وقد دعا المسؤولون المصريون متصفحو الانترنت عبر الشركات الخاصة الى تجنب تحميل الأفلام والمواد الثقيلة لأن الأولوية حاليا للجهات التي تعتمد على الانترنت في إدارة أعمالها. 
ولا يعرف بعد السبب الفعلي للضرر الذي تعرض له الكابل الممتد بين ايطاليا ومصر ولكن الخبراء يقولون إن إصلاحه قد يتطلب اسبوعا. 







اشتكى الأفراد والصناعات من بطء وتوقف خدمات الإنترنت في الشرق الأوسط 
-----------------------------​ 

ولم يقتصر الضرر على مصر فقط ولكنه امتد لعدد من دول الخليج. وأفادت الأنباء بأن خدمات الإنترنت في كل من الإمارات العربية والكويت والسعودية تعطلت أيضا. 
وفي الكويت، بعثت شركة "جولف نت" التي تقدم خدمات الإنترنت رسائل بالبريد الإلكتروني لزبائنها تعتذر فيها عن " الأداء السيء عند تصفح الإنترنت". 
واشتكى مستخدمو الإنترنت في السعودية من بطء الخدمات أو توقفها تماما عن العمل، بينما اشتكى متصفحو الإنترنت في البحرين وقطر من بطء الخدمات. 
الهند
وفي الهند تشير التقارير الى ان شبكة الانترنت فيها تضررت بشدة حيث وصلت نسبة الضرر الى 50 بالمئة. 
وقالت هيئة صناعية في الهند لوكالة رويترز للأنباء إن 60% من خدمات الإنترنت في الهند تعطلت. 
SE-OL 
BBC


منشور 2008/01/31 12:00:00 GMT​


----------



## قلم حر (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام*

عملية إصلاح أعطال "الاتصالات" قد تستغرق أسبوعين
‏ 2134 (GMT+04:00) - 31/01/08





'
'تجرية'' فريدة للعديد من العاملين في الإمارات
-----------------------------------------​*دبي، الإمارات العربية المتحدة (CNN) -- قال بوب فليتشر، مدير المبيعات في القسم العالمي لشركة رينيسيس المتخصصة في خدمات مراقبة وحلول الإنترنت حول العالم إن إصلاح أي عطل من النوع الذي يتم الحديث عنه في الكابل البحري قد تستغرق أسابيع عديدة، وذلك بسبب التعقيدات التقنية التي تنشأ نتيجة هذه الظروف.*
وعدد فليتشر في حديث لموقع CNN بالعربية الأسباب التي قد تكون خلف الحادث الحالي، وقال إن زلزالاً قد يسبب مشكلة مماثلة، لكن المنطقة لم تسجل نشاطات مماثلة، مما يرفع احتمال أن يكون الأمر ناجماً عن قيام سفينة بإلقاء مرساتها في قعر البحر أو عن عمليات الصيد.
وقال الخبير التقني إن الهند شهدت في السابق حادثاً مماثلاً، تسببت به عمليات الصيد بالديناميت، فيما تعرضت تايوان لأزمة كبرى جراء الزلزال الذي ضربها قبل عام.
وأضاف فليتشر: "لا يمكن تحديد موقع العطل سوا بإجراء مسح كامل على طول خط الكابل، ففي حالة تايوان، استغرقت عمليات تحديد الموقع أكثر من أسبوع، كما يجب أن تقوم سفينة متخصصة بانتشال الكابل وإصلاحه."
وحث فليتشر الدول على تنويع مصادر الاتصال لديها وعدم حصرها بمزود واحد تلافياً لحالات مماثلة، كما استبعد أن يكون في القواعد القانونية الدولية ما قد يكفل تحديد المسؤوليات والتعويض.
من جهته، قال إيرل جيميانسكي، وهو خبير تقني أشرف على إعداد دراسة حول الحالة إن رصد الأمر تم من خلال ملاحظة اختفاء دول بكاملها عن الخارطة التي توضح شكل تدفق الانترنت، وقال إن ما حدث كان من دون شك نتيجة أمر "ضخم" كما حدث بعد هجمات 11 سبتمبر/أيلول.
واعتبر جيميانسكي أن البدائل الوحيدة المتاحة حالياً تتمثل في استخدام الكابلات المتجهة من شرق قارة آسيا إلى الولايات المتحدة، باعتبار أن استخدام الأقمار الاصطناعية دونه تكلفتها العالية وقدرتها المحدودة على الاستيعاب.
ولليوم الثاني على التوالي، استمر انقطاع خدمة الإنترنت، في أكثر من دولة عربية من الخليج حتى الشرق الأوسط، فيما توقعت الجهات المعنية أن تستغرق عملية إصلاح الأعطال التي وقعت في كابلي شركة "فلاغ" العالمية التي تتخذ من بريطانيا مقرا لها، و"سيميوي4" Flag و SEA-ME-WE4 على بعد 12 كيلومترا شمال الاسكندرية، قرابة أسبوعين.
وكانت خدمات الإنترنت والاتصالات في دولة لإمارات العربية المتحدة، وتحديدا إمارة دبي- التي تروج نفسها عالميا بأنها الرائدة في مجال الإنترنت وتكنولوجيا الاتصالات- قد تضررت بشدة نتيجة هذه الأعطال، بالإضافة إلى تضرر هذه الخدمات في مصر والسعودية والبحرين وقطر والكويت.

*"دو": إصلاح الأعطال قد يستغرق أسبوعين في كابل "فلاغ"*​ 
في الغضون أكدت شركة "دو" التابعة لإمارة دبي للاتصالات أن كل من شركتي كابلي "فلاغ" و"سيميوي4" تعملان على تطبيق عملية صيانة خاصة بالحالات الطارئة، إلا أن الشركتين لم توفرا أي جدول زمني لموعد إصلاح العطل، وإن كانت التقديرات الأولية تشير إلى أن إصلاح كابل "فلاغ" قد يستغرق أسبوعين.
وإزاء هذا الواقع قالت "دو" إنها بدأت بتطبيق خطة لتحويل خدمة المكالمات الصوتية الدولية الصادرة عبر المسارات البديلة المتوفرة، كما رفعت السعة المخصصة للاتصال بشبكة الإنترنت، إلى مستوى الخدمة المتوفرة في الظروف الطبيعية.
وقالت "دو" في بيان تسلمت CNN بالعربية نسخة منه، أن العطل وقع في الكابلين على بعد 12 كيلومترا شمال الاسكندرية، ما أثر على خدمات الاتصالات الدولية بمنطقة الخليج ومصر والشرق الأوسط والهند.
وأوضحت أن التحريات الأولية أشارت إلى أن الكابلين يبعدان 400 متراً عن بعضهما، وهو ما قد يكون نتج عن جر مرساة إحدى السفن لهما.

*الكويت تقرّ أيضاً ان إصلاح الأعطال قد يستغرق أياما*​ 
بدورها قالت وزارة المواصلات الكويتية إن بطء عملية الاتصال بخدمة الانترنت في الكويت جاء نتيجة التأثر بانقطاع الكابلين المذكورين.
وتوقع مدير العلاقات العامة في الوزارة الكويتية أحمد رمضان الانتهاء من أعمال الإصلاح خلال فترة تمتد من 12 إلى 15 يوما في المنطقة التي تعرضت لها عملية القطع الواقعة قبالة سواحل مدينة الأسكندرية.
وأوضح رمضان أن انقطاع وبطء الاتصال بالانترنت هو خارج عن إرادة الوزارة إلا أنها تبذل كل الجهود حتى تعود خدمات الانترنت إلى طبيعتها السابقة بأسرع وقت مضيفا أن الوزارة على اتصال مباشر مع الجهات الفنية المعنية إقليميا ودوليا، وفق ما نقلته وكالة الأنباء الكويتية.
يُذكر أنه وإلى جانب الإنترنت، تعرضت خدمات المكالمات الدولية الثابتة والمتحركة والأسواق المالية في الدول المذكورة آنفا، الأربعاء، إلى الشلل الجزئي جراء انقطاع في الكابل البحري الذي يربط أوروبا بآسيا مروراً بأفريقيا.

*"بتلكو" البحرينية: الانقطاع خارج عن إرادتنا*​ 
من جهتها أقرت شركة "بتلكو" للاتصالات التي تتخذ من البحرين مقرا لها، أن شركتين من الشركات التي توفر كابلات النقل الدولية لخدماتها، واجهتا الأربعاء مشاكل في بعض كابلاتها التي توصل البحرين بشبكة الانترنت الدولية الأربعاء، لافتة بدورها أن الانقطاع خارج عن إرادتها.
وقالت إن القطع الذي طرأ على كابلات شركتي "فلاغ" و"سيميوي4" أدى إلى انخفاض سرعة تصفح المواقع الدولية، مؤكدة أنها لجأت إلى شبكات اتصال أخرى احتياطية، غير أن خدمة الإنترنت المتوفرة ستبقى أقل سرعة من المعتاد.
وأشارت الشركة إلى أن عملية الإصلاح قد تم البدء فيها عن طريق الشركتين، بأمل إعادة الخدمات كاملة قريبا.
وكانت "دو" قد عممت الأربعاء بياناً جاء فيه أن "انقطاعا" جرى "لكابلي اتصال بحريين في وسط البحر الأبيض المتوسط مما أثر على خدمات المكالمات الدولية الثابتة والمتحركة والاتصال بشبكة الانترنت للعملاء بصورة اختناقات في أوقات الذروة."

*مصر: نسبة العطل وصل إلى 70 في المائة*​ 
من جهتها، أعلنت وزارة الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات المصرية للاتصالات حدوث شلل جزئي بسبب قطع في كابلات الاتصالات البحرية للألياف الضوئية في البحر المتوسط‏، ووصلت نسبة التعطل في مصر إلى‏ 70 في المائة، كما تأثرت حركة التداول داخل البورصة المصرية‏.‏
وقالت الوزارة إن القطع حدث في كابل شركة "فلاغ" العالمية وكابل "سيميوي4" اللذين يداران بمعرفة الشركات العالمية بالتنسيق مع الشركة المصرية للاتصالات‏،‏ ولم يتم بعد تحديد سبب القطع بطريقة نهائية‏، وفق ما نقلته وكالة أسوشيتد برس.
وقال طارق كامل وزير الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات المصرية أن الفرق الفنية تعمل على إيجاد بدائل في الاتصالات، بما فيها الربط مع أقمار اصطناعية لإنهاء الشلل، فيما حذّر رفعت هندي خبير الاتصالات من أن إصلاح العطل قد يستغرق عدة أيام.‏
وشمل التأثير دولا عربية عدة وإن بدرجات متفاوتة‏، ومنها‏ المملكة العربية السعودية والكويت وقطر والبحرين.
وبالعودة إلى دولة الإمارات، ومنذ ساعات الصباح الأولى الأربعاء، "غرقت" الإمارات في ظلام "إلكتروني" تعذر معه دخول مواقع الإنترنت، أو إجراء الاتصالات عبر الشبكة "العنكبوتية."
ومع تقدم ساعات النهار، ظهر الاستغراب واضحاً على وجوه الكثير من العاملين في الشركات المحلية والأجنبية، الذين تابعوا، للمرة الأولى خلال السنوات الماضية، الانهيار السريع لمجموعة كبيرة من الخدمات في بلد عربي يروج لتقدمه التقني ولـ"حكومته الإلكترونية" التي ينظم عبرها تقديماته.
ووفق ما أكدت شرطة "طيران الإمارات" لموقع CNN بالعربية، فإن رحلاتها لم تتأثر بهذا العطل.
وتحول الاستغراب إلى قلق، خاصة لدى الذين كانوا على أهبة الاستعداد للسفر، إذ سادت شائعات حول احتمال أن تشهد الرحلات إعادة جدولة لأسباب تقنية، ولدى المتعاملين في أسواق المال وأصحاب التحويلات المالية الإلكترونية الذين يخشون أن تتبخر ثرواتهم بفعل تعطل "كبسة الزر."
وبالعودة إلى الوضع في المطار، نفى حاتم عمر، من مكتب الاتصال الإعلامي في "طيران الإمارات،" إحدى أكبر شركات الطيران في المنطقة، والناقل النشط في مطار دبي الدولي، أن يكون هناك أي تأثير للوضع الحالي لشبكة الانترنت على مواعيد الرحلات المقررة.
وقال عمر: "لم تتأثر رحلاتنا بالوضع الحالي، والمواعيد ستظل قائمة كما هي، لكن ليس لدي أي فكرة حول مطار دبي ككل."
من جهتها، أقرت "داناتا" لخدمات السفر في دبي، التي تقوم بتنفيذ معظم معاملات السفر في مطار الإمارة، بوجود مشكلة، وذلك وفق ما أكدته مصادر في قسمها التقني لدى اتصال موقع CNN بالعربية بخدماتها الهاتفية.
أما بالنسبة لقطاع الأعمال، الذي يشهد يومياً تبادل المليارات عبر وسائط إلكترونية، فقد عانى بدوره جراء الوضع الحالي، ولفت وضاح طه، مدير الاستراتيجيات وتطوير الأعمال في "إعمار" للوساطة المالية باتصال مع موقع CNN بالعربية إلى أن "الصدفة" ساعدت في حصر آثار الأزمة بسبب تراجع التداولات خلال جلسة الأربعاء.
وقال طه:"عندما تكون السوق في حالة انخفاض تتراجع التداولات، وهذا ما حصل خلال جلسة الأربعاء، لذلك كان التأثير محدوداً."
وأضاف: "لكن هذا الأمر قد يحدث مشاكل بين شركات الوساطة والمستثمرين، خاصة لجهة فقدان السيطرة على الأوامر."
ونبه الخبير المالي إلى أن الأمور قد تصل أحياناً إلى حد النزاع ومراجعة القضاء، وهو أمر لن يتم سوى بين شركات الوساطة والزبائن، إذ هناك بعض العقود التي تتيح ذالك في حالات مماثلة، غير أنه شدد على أن إدارة سوق المال نفسها معفية من المسؤولية بحكم القانون.


----------



## قلم حر (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) .*

الرجاء من كل عضو يملك أي معلومه اٍضافيه , أن يكتبها هنا .
مع توضيح المعلومه , هل هي سماعيه أم من مصدر .


----------



## vetaa (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) .*



> ولم يقتصر الضرر على مصر فقط ولكنه امتد لعدد من دول الخليج.


الحمدلله ان مش مصر لوحدها يعنى

بس النهاردة خلاص الحمدلله جة
وتأكيد المعلومة انى دخلت اهو
هههههههههه


----------



## nonogirl89 (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) .*

ميرسي على الموضوع قلم حر
بس هو بيقطع ساعات وساعات 
لكن طبعا مش شغال بنفس السرعة العادية
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) .*

ميررررررررسى يا قلم حر على التغطيه الشامله لحدث مهم   وهو عطل الانترنت الذى عانى منه الكثيرين .... ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) .*

*شكرا على التغطية الرائعة دى قلم حر 
ربنا يعوضك *​


----------



## wawa_smsm (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) .*

شكرااااااا على الأخبار دى ياقلم حر, أنا معنديش أى أخبار جديدة ,بس النت عندى بطييييييييييييييييييييء جدا .
ويارب الموضوع ده ميطولش علشان متحصلش مشاكل فى أى شركة أو مصلحة بتعتمد بشكل كبير على النت.
وعشان أقدر أستمتع كويس بالمنتدى برضه.


----------



## قلم حر (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) .*

دو" الإماراتية تؤكد انقطاع كابل اتصالات جديد بالخليج
0023
 (GMT+04:00) - 02/02/08






''تجرية'' فريدة للعديد من العاملين في الإمارات
-------------------------------​*دبي، الإمارات العربية المتحدة (CNN) -- أصدرت شركة "دو" الإماراتية للاتصالات بيانا الجمعة قالت فيه إنه بعد حادث القطع الذي تعرض له كابلي FLAG Europ-Asia وSEA-ME-WE4، بتاريخ 30 يناير/كانون الثاني الماضي بعد 12 كيلو متراً شمال الإسكندرية، وردت للشركة معلومات حول حادث انقطاع لكابل "فالكون" التابع لـ"فلاغ" والذي يقع في الخليج العربي.*
ولفتت "دو" إلى أن هذه التطورات الجديدة تسببت في زيادة التعقيدات من جراء القطع الذي تعرض له كابلي FLAG Europe-Asia وSEA-ME-WE4، إلا أنه لم يتم تحديد سبب القطع الجديد وموعده بالتحديد.
وأضافت أنه كان للانقطاع الجديد تأثير مباشر على المكالمات الصوتية الدولية عبر شبكة "دو" حيث أدى لحدوث اختناقات شديدة للمكالمات الصوتية الدولية، وقد سارعت "دو" بالاتصال بشركة اتصالات وتحويل مكالماتها الصوتية الدولية عبر بعض المسارات الدولية التابعة لشركة اتصالات.
وكانت شركة "فلاغ تيليكوم" Telecom Flag، مالكة الكوابل البحرية قد ذكرت الجمعة أن سفن مختصة قصدت مواقع الأعطال المسجلة على الكوابل الجميعة لبدء عملية إصلاحها.
وقالت الشركة إن إحدى سفن الصيانة توجهت إلى موقع الكابل الأول، مقابل مدينة الإسكندرية المصرية، على أن تبلغ موقع العطل بحلول الثلاثاء المقبل، فيما ستستغرق أعمال التصليح قرابة أسبوع.
وأضافت أن سفينة أخرى توجهت نحو الكابل الثاني الموجود في نقطة تقع شمال شرقي إمارة دبي، وذلك في أول إشارة إلى وجود عطل في ذلك الكابل، إذ كان يعتقد أن الأعطال جميعها تتركز في منطقة البحر المتوسط.
ولم تكشف الشركة عن الموعد المحتمل لبلوغ السفينة الكابل المجاور لدبي، واكتفت بالإشارة إلى أن ذلك سيتم خلال "الأيام المقبلة" كما لم تحدد الفترة التي ستستغرقها عمليات الإصلاح، أو طبيعة الأعطال، واكتفت بالقول إن عطل البحر المتوسط رصد في 30 يناير/كانون الثاني الماضي، فيما رصد عطل دبي في الأول من فبراير/شباط الجاري.
وكان بوب فليتشر، مدير المبيعات في القسم العالمي لشركة رينيسيس المتخصصة في خدمات مراقبة وحلول الإنترنت حول العالم إن إصلاح أي عطل من النوع الذي يتم الحديث عنه في الكابل البحري قد تستغرق أسابيع عديدة، وذلك بسبب التعقيدات التقنية التي تنشأ نتيجة هذه الظروف.
وعدد فليتشر في حديث لموقع CNN بالعربية الأسباب التي قد تكون خلف الحادث الحالي، وقال إن زلزالاً قد يسبب مشكلة مماثلة، لكن المنطقة لم تسجل نشاطات مماثلة، مما يرفع احتمال أن يكون الأمر ناجماً عن قيام سفينة بإلقاء مرساتها في قعر البحر أو عن عمليات الصيد.
وقال الخبير التقني إن الهند شهدت في السابق حادثاً مماثلاً، تسببت به عمليات الصيد بالديناميت، فيما تعرضت تايوان لأزمة كبرى جراء الزلزال الذي ضربها قبل عام.
وأضاف فليتشر: "لا يمكن تحديد موقع العطل سوا بإجراء مسح كامل على طول خط الكابل، ففي حالة تايوان، استغرقت عمليات تحديد الموقع أكثر من أسبوع، كما يجب أن تقوم سفينة متخصصة بانتشال الكابل وإصلاحه."
وحث فليتشر الدول على تنويع مصادر الاتصال لديها وعدم حصرها بمزود واحد تلافياً لحالات مماثلة، كما استبعد أن يكون في القواعد القانونية الدولية ما قد يكفل تحديد المسؤوليات والتعويض.
من جهته، قال إيرل جيميانسكي، وهو خبير تقني أشرف على إعداد دراسة حول الحالة إن رصد الأمر تم من خلال ملاحظة اختفاء دول بكاملها عن الخارطة التي توضح شكل تدفق الانترنت، وقال إن ما حدث كان من دون شك نتيجة أمر "ضخم" كما حدث بعد هجمات 11 سبتمبر/أيلول.
واعتبر جيميانسكي أن البدائل الوحيدة المتاحة حالياً تتمثل في استخدام الكابلات المتجهة من شرق قارة آسيا إلى الولايات المتحدة، باعتبار أن استخدام الأقمار الاصطناعية دونه تكلفتها العالية وقدرتها المحدودة على الاستيعاب.
ولليوم الثاني على التوالي، استمر انقطاع خدمة الإنترنت، في أكثر من دولة عربية من الخليج حتى الشرق الأوسط، فيما توقعت الجهات المعنية أن تستغرق عملية إصلاح الأعطال التي وقعت في كابلي شركة "فلاغ" العالمية التي تتخذ من بريطانيا مقرا لها، و"سيميوي4" Flag و SEA-ME-WE4 على بعد 12 كيلومترا شمال الاسكندرية، قرابة أسبوعين.
وكانت خدمات الإنترنت والاتصالات في دولة لإمارات العربية المتحدة، وتحديدا إمارة دبي- التي تروج نفسها عالميا بأنها الرائدة في مجال الإنترنت وتكنولوجيا الاتصالات- قد تضررت بشدة نتيجة هذه الأعطال، بالإضافة إلى تضرر هذه الخدمات في مصر والسعودية والبحرين وقطر والكويت.
*"دو": إصلاح الأعطال قد يستغرق أسبوعين في كابل "فلاغ"*
في الغضون أكدت شركة "دو" التابعة لإمارة دبي للاتصالات أن كل من شركتي كابلي "فلاغ" و"سيميوي4" تعملان على تطبيق عملية صيانة خاصة بالحالات الطارئة، إلا أن الشركتين لم توفرا أي جدول زمني لموعد إصلاح العطل، وإن كانت التقديرات الأولية تشير إلى أن إصلاح كابل "فلاغ" قد يستغرق أسبوعين.
وإزاء هذا الواقع قالت "دو" إنها بدأت بتطبيق خطة لتحويل خدمة المكالمات الصوتية الدولية الصادرة عبر المسارات البديلة المتوفرة، كما رفعت السعة المخصصة للاتصال بشبكة الإنترنت، إلى مستوى الخدمة المتوفرة في الظروف الطبيعية.
وقالت "دو" في بيان تسلمت CNN بالعربية نسخة منه، أن العطل وقع في الكابلين على بعد 12 كيلومترا شمال الاسكندرية، ما أثر على خدمات الاتصالات الدولية بمنطقة الخليج ومصر والشرق الأوسط والهند.
وأوضحت أن التحريات الأولية أشارت إلى أن الكابلين يبعدان 400 متراً عن بعضهما، وهو ما قد يكون نتج عن جر مرساة إحدى السفن لهما.
*الكويت تقرّ أيضاً ان إصلاح الأعطال قد يستغرق أياما*
بدورها قالت وزارة المواصلات الكويتية إن بطء عملية الاتصال بخدمة الانترنت في الكويت جاء نتيجة التأثر بانقطاع الكابلين المذكورين.
وتوقع مدير العلاقات العامة في الوزارة الكويتية أحمد رمضان الانتهاء من أعمال الإصلاح خلال فترة تمتد من 12 إلى 15 يوما في المنطقة التي تعرضت لها عملية القطع الواقعة قبالة سواحل مدينة الأسكندرية.
وأوضح رمضان أن انقطاع وبطء الاتصال بالانترنت هو خارج عن إرادة الوزارة إلا أنها تبذل كل الجهود حتى تعود خدمات الانترنت إلى طبيعتها السابقة بأسرع وقت مضيفا أن الوزارة على اتصال مباشر مع الجهات الفنية المعنية إقليميا ودوليا، وفق ما نقلته وكالة الأنباء الكويتية.
يُذكر أنه وإلى جانب الإنترنت، تعرضت خدمات المكالمات الدولية الثابتة والمتحركة والأسواق المالية في الدول المذكورة آنفا، الأربعاء، إلى الشلل الجزئي جراء انقطاع في الكابل البحري الذي يربط أوروبا بآسيا مروراً بأفريقيا.
*"بتلكو" البحرينية: الانقطاع خارج عن إرادتنا*
من جهتها أقرت شركة "بتلكو" للاتصالات التي تتخذ من البحرين مقرا لها، أن شركتين من الشركات التي توفر كابلات النقل الدولية لخدماتها، واجهتا الأربعاء مشاكل في بعض كابلاتها التي توصل البحرين بشبكة الانترنت الدولية الأربعاء، لافتة بدورها أن الانقطاع خارج عن إرادتها.
وقالت إن القطع الذي طرأ على كابلات شركتي "فلاغ" و"سيميوي4" أدى إلى انخفاض سرعة تصفح المواقع الدولية، مؤكدة أنها لجأت إلى شبكات اتصال أخرى احتياطية، غير أن خدمة الإنترنت المتوفرة ستبقى أقل سرعة من المعتاد.
وأشارت الشركة إلى أن عملية الإصلاح قد تم البدء فيها عن طريق الشركتين، بأمل إعادة الخدمات كاملة قريبا.
وكانت "دو" قد عممت الأربعاء بياناً جاء فيه أن "انقطاعا" جرى "لكابلي اتصال بحريين في وسط البحر الأبيض المتوسط مما أثر على خدمات المكالمات الدولية الثابتة والمتحركة والاتصال بشبكة الانترنت للعملاء بصورة اختناقات في أوقات الذروة."
*مصر: نسبة العطل وصل إلى 70 في المائة*
من جهتها، أعلنت وزارة الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات المصرية للاتصالات حدوث شلل جزئي بسبب قطع في كابلات الاتصالات البحرية للألياف الضوئية في البحر المتوسط‏، ووصلت نسبة التعطل في مصر إلى‏ 70 في المائة، كما تأثرت حركة التداول داخل البورصة المصرية‏.‏
وقالت الوزارة إن القطع حدث في كابل شركة "فلاغ" العالمية وكابل "سيميوي4" اللذين يداران بمعرفة الشركات العالمية بالتنسيق مع الشركة المصرية للاتصالات‏،‏ ولم يتم بعد تحديد سبب القطع بطريقة نهائية‏، وفق ما نقلته وكالة أسوشيتد برس.
وقال طارق كامل وزير الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات المصرية أن الفرق الفنية تعمل على إيجاد بدائل في الاتصالات، بما فيها الربط مع أقمار اصطناعية لإنهاء الشلل، فيما حذّر رفعت هندي خبير الاتصالات من أن إصلاح العطل قد يستغرق عدة أيام.‏
وشمل التأثير دولا عربية عدة وإن بدرجات متفاوتة‏، ومنها‏ المملكة العربية السعودية والكويت وقطر والبحرين.
وبالعودة إلى دولة الإمارات، ومنذ ساعات الصباح الأولى الأربعاء، "غرقت" الإمارات في ظلام "إلكتروني" تعذر معه دخول مواقع الإنترنت، أو إجراء الاتصالات عبر الشبكة "العنكبوتية."
ومع تقدم ساعات النهار، ظهر الاستغراب واضحاً على وجوه الكثير من العاملين في الشركات المحلية والأجنبية، الذين تابعوا، للمرة الأولى خلال السنوات الماضية، الانهيار السريع لمجموعة كبيرة من الخدمات في بلد عربي يروج لتقدمه التقني ولـ"حكومته الإلكترونية" التي ينظم عبرها تقديماته.
ووفق ما أكدت شرطة "طيران الإمارات" لموقع CNN بالعربية، فإن رحلاتها لم تتأثر بهذا العطل.
وتحول الاستغراب إلى قلق، خاصة لدى الذين كانوا على أهبة الاستعداد للسفر، إذ سادت شائعات حول احتمال أن تشهد الرحلات إعادة جدولة لأسباب تقنية، ولدى المتعاملين في أسواق المال وأصحاب التحويلات المالية الإلكترونية الذين يخشون أن تتبخر ثرواتهم بفعل تعطل "كبسة الزر."
وبالعودة إلى الوضع في المطار، نفى حاتم عمر، من مكتب الاتصال الإعلامي في "طيران الإمارات،" إحدى أكبر شركات الطيران في المنطقة، والناقل النشط في مطار دبي الدولي، أن يكون هناك أي تأثير للوضع الحالي لشبكة الانترنت على مواعيد الرحلات المقررة.
وقال عمر: "لم تتأثر رحلاتنا بالوضع الحالي، والمواعيد ستظل قائمة كما هي، لكن ليس لدي أي فكرة حول مطار دبي ككل."
من جهتها، أقرت "داناتا" لخدمات السفر في دبي، التي تقوم بتنفيذ معظم معاملات السفر في مطار الإمارة، بوجود مشكلة، وذلك وفق ما أكدته مصادر في قسمها التقني لدى اتصال موقع CNN بالعربية بخدماتها الهاتفية.
أما بالنسبة لقطاع الأعمال، الذي يشهد يومياً تبادل المليارات عبر وسائط إلكترونية، فقد عانى بدوره جراء الوضع الحالي، ولفت وضاح طه، مدير الاستراتيجيات وتطوير الأعمال في "إعمار" للوساطة المالية باتصال مع موقع CNN بالعربية إلى أن "الصدفة" ساعدت في حصر آثار الأزمة بسبب تراجع التداولات خلال جلسة الأربعاء.
وقال طه:"عندما تكون السوق في حالة انخفاض تتراجع التداولات، وهذا ما حصل خلال جلسة الأربعاء، لذلك كان التأثير محدوداً."
وأضاف: "لكن هذا الأمر قد يحدث مشاكل بين شركات الوساطة والمستثمرين، خاصة لجهة فقدان السيطرة على الأوامر."
ونبه الخبير المالي إلى أن الأمور قد تصل أحياناً إلى حد النزاع ومراجعة القضاء، وهو أمر لن يتم سوى بين شركات الوساطة والزبائن، إذ هناك بعض العقود التي تتيح ذالك في حالات مماثلة، غير أنه شدد على أن إدارة سوق المال نفسها معفية من المسؤولية بحكم القانون.


----------



## قلم حر (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) .*



vetaa قال:


> الحمدلله ان مش مصر لوحدها يعنى
> 
> بس النهاردة خلاص الحمدلله جة
> وتأكيد المعلومة انى دخلت اهو
> هههههههههه


أهلا و سهلا .
بحسب المعلومات : النت موجود ( غالبا ) , لكن السرعه بطيئه جدا .
فهل السرعه عندك زي العاده ؟
شكرا لمرورك , و توضيحك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) .*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ميرسي على الموضوع قلم حر​
> 
> بس هو بيقطع ساعات وساعات
> لكن طبعا مش شغال بنفس السرعة العادية​
> ربنا يباركك​


بيتقطع ساعات و ساعات !
و السرعه بطيئه .
شكرا للتوضيح , و أرجو متابعتنا بأي معلومات اٍضافيه .
شكلارا لمرورك و اٍهتمامك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) .*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ميررررررررسى يا قلم حر على التغطيه الشامله لحدث مهم وهو عطل الانترنت الذى عانى منه الكثيرين .... ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .
يا ريت أي خبر جديد عن الموضوع يوصل ليكي , تشاركينا بيه .


----------



## قلم حر (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) .*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *شكرا على التغطية الرائعة دى قلم حر *
> 
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك *​


شكرا لمروركم و تشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) .*



wawa_smsm قال:


> شكرااااااا على الأخبار دى ياقلم حر, أنا معنديش أى أخبار جديدة ,بس النت عندى بطييييييييييييييييييييء جدا .
> ويارب الموضوع ده ميطولش علشان متحصلش مشاكل فى أى شركة أو مصلحة بتعتمد بشكل كبير على النت.
> وعشان أقدر أستمتع كويس بالمنتدى برضه.


النت بطيييييييء !
ربنا يعين .
التوقع : أسبوعين للحل النهائي للمشكله , لكن ممكن جدا حلها بأسبوع .
شكرا للمرور و المشاركه .
ربنا يوفقك .


----------



## قلم حر (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) .*

من جريدة الأهرام المصريه ننقل :
*44252**‏السنة 132-العدد**2008**فبراير**2**‏25 من المحرم 1429 هـ**السبت*​*سفينة بريطانية تصل الثلاثاء لإصلاح الكابل
مكالمات الإنترنت مجانا لمدة شهر*

*القاهرة ـ من عادل اللقاني‏:‏​**قرر مجلس إدارة الجهاز القومي لتنظيم الاتصالات برئاسة الدكتور طارق كامل وزير الاتصالات أن يتم تعويض جميع مشتركي الإنترنت في مصر عن قطع كابل الإنترنت الواقع في البحر المتوسط‏,‏ وذلك بإعفائهم من سداد تكلفة المكالمات الخاصة بالإنترنت خلال شهر يناير من فاتورة قسط أبريل المقبل‏,‏ ويسري القرار علي مشتركي الإنترنت بنظام الخط التليفوني العادي ونظام الاتصال من خلال الكود‏0777,‏ وكذلك تعويض مشتركي خدمة الإنترنت فائق السرعة والمؤسسات والشركات المشتركة بنظام الدوائر المؤجرة‏,‏ بمنحهم شهرا إضافيا مجانيا بنفس السرعة المشتركين بها‏.‏ وأوضح الوزير أن مستوي الخدمة وصل مساء أمس الأول إلي‏55%‏ من إجمالي سعة الشبكة‏,‏ وفي الوقت نفسه‏,‏ أعلنت شركة فلاج تليكوم البريطانية ـ إحدي كبري الشركات التي تقدم خدمة الإنترنت علي مستوي العالم أمس ـ عن أن سفينة تابعة لها ستصل الثلاثاء المقبل إلي مصر‏,‏ لإصلاح الأضرار التي لحقت بخدمة الإنترنت‏,‏ وتأثر بسببها العديد من دول منطقة الشرق الأوسط والهند‏,‏ وذكرت الشركة في رسالة إلكترونية لوكالة أسوشيتدبرس أن عملية الإصلاح ستستغرق أسبوعا من لحظة وصول السفينة إلي الموقع المحدد للإصلاح‏.‏

وذكرت الشركة في بيان منفصل أن فالكون هو كابل آخر للإنترنت علي بعد‏56‏ كيلومترا من مدينة دبي وحتي سلطنة عمان‏,‏ انقطع في الساعة الثامنة صباحا بتوقيت القاهرة‏.‏​*


----------



## totty (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*

_هو فعلا اوقات يبقى شغال كويس والسرعه كويسه بس طبعا مش زى الاول

واوقات تانيه لا خالص مش يرضى يشتغل من البطء

لكن الحمد لله اهو احسن من بلاش

ميرسى ليك جداااااااااااا_​


----------



## قلم حر (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*



totty قال:


> _هو فعلا اوقات يبقى شغال كويس والسرعه كويسه بس طبعا مش زى الاول_​
> 
> _واوقات تانيه لا خالص مش يرضى يشتغل من البطء_​
> _لكن الحمد لله اهو احسن من بلاش_​
> ...


شكرا لمشاركتك و تأكيدك .
مبروك الشهر المجاني ( و لو كان السبب مزعج جدا , بس أهو حاجه أحسن من بلاش ) .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Fadie (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*

يا قلم حر شهر ايه بس المجانى , دة عذاب ياريت ياخدوا هما شهرين و يرجعوا النت حلو شغلنا كله باظ فى اليومين اللى فاتوا دول


----------



## قلم حر (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*



Fadie قال:


> يا قلم حر شهر ايه بس المجانى , دة عذاب ياريت ياخدوا هما شهرين و يرجعوا النت حلو شغلنا كله باظ فى اليومين اللى فاتوا دول


الشغل باظ ؟؟؟؟؟
ربنا يعوضكم تعبكم .
الكل عنده نفس نظرتك للموضوع , بس العطل حصل و حصل , ما فيش من نتائجه السلبيه أي مهرب , و نتمنى يتم حل المشكله بأسرؤ=ع وقت .
بس الشهر المجاني أحسن من بلاش .......مش كده   ؟
شكرا لمرورك با غالي , ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك , ويعوض تعبك .


----------



## BITAR (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*

*ذكر هذا الخبرفى جريدة المساء المصريه بتاريخ 01/02/2008*​ 

*د. طارق كامل.. في مؤتمر صحفي:*​ 

*قطع كابلي الإسكندرية.. ليس جريمة إلكترونية*​ 

*رفع كفاءة تشغيل الإنترنت خلال يومين*​ 

*3 رخص لشركات مصرية لتركيب الكابلات البحرية*​ 


*كتبت - لمياء عبدالحميد:*​ 

*استبعد د. طارق كامل وزير الاتصالات أن يكون قطع الكابلين البحريين امس بالإسكندرية جريمة معلوماتية.. قال إن استخدام الأقمار الصناعية كبديل لكوابل الألياف الضوئية لم يعد مجديا في ظل الكثافة العالية جدا للاتصالات.. لا يوجد بديل سوي المزيد من إنشاء كوابل بحرية في مسارات متعددة.*
*قال الوزير - في مؤتمر صحفي عقده امس بمناسبة توقيع عقد تركيب أول كابل بحري شمالي بين الشرك المصرية للاتصالات وشركة الكاتيل لوسنت الفرنسية التي تبلغ تكلفته 125 مليون دولار أمريكي - إن توقيع هذا العقد ليس رد فعل عشوائيا لما تم بالأمس في الكابلين البحريين بالإسكندرية بل هو من قبيل المصادفة حيث تحدد هذا الموعد منذ فترة طويلة.*
*شكرا قلم حر على متابعه هذا الموضوع الهام*​


----------



## قلم حر (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*

شكرا أخ بيتر للاٍضافه .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*

انا سمعت من يومين فى برنامج البيت بيتك

فى اتصال مع وزير الاتصالات و تكنولوجيا المعلومات قال

ان فية كابلين متوازيين متصلين بين مصر و فرنسا

عن طريق البحر المتوسط حصل فيهم حاجة

و يتوقعوا ان المنطقة اللى فى البحر المتوسط اللى متثبت فيها الكابلات دى

حصل فيها زلزال و ادى لفك بعض الاسلاك من الكابل

وفية احتملات تانى ان مصر فى اليومين دول كانت بتعانى من رياح شديدة جدا

ممكن يكون دا برضة سبب فى ضعف خط النت

ولذلك النت مش مقطوع خالص هو موجود ولكن بنسبة قليلة جدا جدا و بطيئة جدا جدا ( دا كان من يومين )

و بتتحسسن تدريجيآ لان فرنسا بعتت مركبتين مخصوصين لتصليح التلف اللى حدث للكابلات

وفى الطبيعى اصلآ النت لما بيبقى فى مصر عامة بيبقى 90 % دا الماكسيمم بتاعة

و فعلآ انا حاسة بتحسن يوم بعد يوم ولكن مش السرعة الطبيعية المتوعدودين عليها 

و نتمنى ترجع زى الاول و احسن

ميرسى كتير لقلم حر و لبيتر على تغطية الاحداث اول بأول


----------



## قلم حر (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*

شكرا لفراشة المنتدى على الاٍضافه و الشرح المفصل .
ربنا يبارك حياتك , و كل أعمالك .


----------



## wawa_smsm (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*

أنا لما شغلت الجهاز من شوية ,كنت متوقع إن النت بطىء أو هيقطع كالعادة.
بس لقيته شغال كويس جدا ,وسرعة زى الأول ومبيقطعش (لغاية دلوقتى).


----------



## قلم حر (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*



wawa_smsm قال:


> أنا لما شغلت الجهاز من شوية ,كنت متوقع إن النت بطىء أو هيقطع كالعادة.
> بس لقيته شغال كويس جدا ,وسرعة زى الأول ومبيقطعش (لغاية دلوقتى).


كويس .
أتمنى ان الوضع يستمر كده , أو على الأقل يكون التصفح سرعته مقبوله .
شكرا لتعليقك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*

_:smil13:شكرا على المعلومات بس لسه  عشان اعمل مشاركة بموات النت ولا كانه على التلفون يمكن التلفون اسرع هههههههههه الخط وقع ربنا يسهل بقى ويرجع 
وشكرا عل الموضوع _​


----------



## قلم حر (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*

أهلا و سهلا .
شكرا لتشجيعك .
نتمنى أن تكون ( الغمه ) زائله قريبا جدا .
مشكله لم تخطر ببال أحد أبدا .


----------



## mero_engel (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*

*مرسي قلم حر علي التغطيه الشامله للموضوع*
*وتعبك لينا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## قلم حر (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*

شكرا أختي لكلامك اللطيف و المشجع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## christ my lord (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*

*الف شكر ليك يا قلم حر على التغطية الاخبارية .. وواضح انة اليوم قد تحسن سرعة الانترنت عن ذى قبل*

*ونتمنى ان يستمر التحسن دون انقطاع مرة اخرى*​


----------



## قلم حر (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*



christ my lord قال:


> *الف شكر ليك يا قلم حر على التغطية الاخبارية .. وواضح انة اليوم قد تحسن سرعة الانترنت عن ذى قبل*​
> 
> 
> *ونتمنى ان يستمر التحسن دون انقطاع مرة اخرى*​


خبر جميل عن تحسن سرعة النت , يبدو أن العلاجات المؤقته للمشكله بدأت تؤثر بشكل واضح .
شكرا لتشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*

من جريدة الاهرام المصريه ننقل :


> *[FONT=arial (arabic)]44253**[FONT=arial (arabic)]‏السنة 132-العدد[/FONT]**[FONT=arial (arabic)]2008[/FONT]**[FONT=arial (arabic)]فبراير[/FONT]**[FONT=arial (arabic)]3[/FONT]**[FONT=arial (arabic)]‏26 من المحرم 1429 هـ[/FONT]**[FONT=arial (arabic)]الأحد[/FONT]*[/FONT]​
> *[FONT=arial (arabic)]سفن إصلاح كابلي الإنترنت تبدأ عملها بعد غد[/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=arial (arabic)]تبدأ بعد غد السفن المتخصصة في إصلاح كابلي الإنترنت المتعطلين بمياه البحر المتوسط‏,‏ ويستمر عملها لعدة أيام‏,‏ وسوف تستمر فترة عدم الانتظام بالشبكة الدولية لمدة عشرة أيام مقبلة‏.‏[/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=arial (arabic)]وأوضح الدكتور عمرو بدوي‏,‏ الرئيس التنفيذي لجهاز الاتصالات‏,‏ أن إعفاء المشتركين من دفع فاتورة الاتصال بالإنترنت شهرا يأتي تعويضا عن عدم الانتظام في الخدمة‏.‏[/FONT]*​
> ...


ثلاثة كوابل اٍنترنت تنقطع في فتره زمنيه متقاربه !
السبب غير معروف !
الحلول , بطيئه , و خطط الدعم الاٍحتياطيه , ليست بالمستوى .
لا يززال أمامنا عشرة أيام للعودة للوضع الطبيعي !
لا تعليق اٍضافي .
:thnk0001:


----------



## قلم حر (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*

من جريدة الجزيره السعوديه :


> توقعات باستمرار أعطال الإنترنت في عدة دول عربية مدة أسبوع
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vetaa (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*



> لا و سهلا .
> بحسب المعلومات : النت موجود ( غالبا ) , لكن السرعه بطيئه جدا .
> فهل السرعه عندك زي العاده ؟
> شكرا لمرورك , و توضيحك .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .



النهاردة كويس جدا
وزى الاول يعنى مفيش حاجة 
يعنى نشكر ربنا غالباا الحكاية اتظبطت 
وميرسى لاهتمااااااااااااااااامك

مع انى كنت متوقعة ان الخدمة تكون مش تمام
علشان حكاية الشهر المجانى دى
بس الحمدلله ربنا خيب ظنى:t33:


----------



## قلم حر (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*



vetaa قال:


> النهاردة كويس جدا
> وزى الاول يعنى مفيش حاجة
> يعنى نشكر ربنا غالباا الحكاية اتظبطت
> وميرسى لاهتمااااااااااااااااامك
> ...


طمنتينا .
و كويس اٍن ظنك خاب ( هههههههههههههه ) .
شكرا لمرورك و تعليقك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*

انقطاع كابل ثالث بين الإمارات وعمان.. وتزايد احتمالات نظرية المؤامرة وراء أعطال الإنترنت

  كتب  محمد مجاهد    ٣/٢/٢٠٠٨ 


كامل 
تزايدت احتمالات وجود شبهة تعمد وراء انقطاع الكابلات البحرية، الخاصة بشبكة الإنترنت، بعد أن أعلنت شركة فلاج فالكون تيلكوم أمس عن انقطاع كابل بحري ثالث بين الإمارات وسلطنة عمان، وذلك بعد أيام قليلة من حادث مماثل أصاب كابلين علي بعد ١٢ كيلو مترا من سواحل مدينة الإسكندرية، مما أصاب شبكة الإنترنت بالشلل في عدة دول، بينها مصر، فضلا عن اضطراب الاتصالات الدولية.

وعلي الرغم من أن قيادات وزارة الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات قد استبعدت نظرية المؤامرة في قطع الكابلين يوم الأربعاء الماضي، ورفض الدكتور طارق كامل، وزير الاتصالات، التسليم باتهامات شركة فلاج، لإحدي السفن بالتسبب في الحادث، إلا أن الوزير عاد ليكون أكثر ميلا لوجود شبهة تعمد فيما يحدث بعد قطع الكابل الثالث.

وقال كامل في تصريح خاص لـ«المصري اليوم»: «الموضوع يبدو أنه كبير وخطير وغير مسبوق، ورغم أنني لا أميل نحو التسليم بنظرية المؤامرة في مثل تلك الحالات، انتظارا لوصول سفن الإصلاح، إلا أن العطب الذي أصاب كابلا ثالثا يثير علامات استفهام يجب البحث لها عن إجابة، رغم أن مصر لن تتأثر بانقطاعه».

من جهته، قال المهندس ناجي أنيس، مدير مشروع الكابل البحري بشركة أوراسكوم تيلكوم، إنه يرجح تسبب إحدي السفن في قطع الكابلات البحرية الثلاثة، موضحا أن السفن تلقي بالهلب لكي تتوقف عن الحركة، والبعض يعتقد أنها تلقيه في الماء عند توقفها تماما، وهذا غير صحيح.

 وأضاف: «الهلب الخاص بأي سفينة يلقي في البحر بزاوية ٤٥ درجة، وتسير السفينة مسافة تصل إلي خمسة كيلو مترات لحين توقفها نهائيا، ويقوم الهلب بكسح أي شيء أمامه في قاع البحر علي مدي تلك المسافة، كما أن بعض السفن يقوم بإلقاء الهلب للحفاظ علي توازنها عند سوء الأحوال الجوية، وهو ما يرجح قيام إحدي السفن المخالفة للممرات المائية المتبعة بالتسبب في قطع الكابلات الثلاثة».

يذكر أن الأعطال التي ضربت الكابلات الثلاثة تسببت في خسائر كبيرة للشركات والأفراد، نتج عنها انقطاع متفاوت لشبكات الإنترنت في مصر والعديد من دول الشرق الأوسط، ومن المنتظر أن تحسم سفن الإصلاح ـ التي من المنتظر أن تصل صباح الثلاثاء ـ الجدل حول الأسباب الحقيقية للأعطال.

(طالع ص٦)

منقوووووووول من جريدة المصرى اليوم عدد اليوم


----------



## احلى ديانة (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*

النت وصل اليوم لحوالى 55% الكلام دة انا جايبة من موقع مصراوى 
ويتوقع ان يعود النت بكامل طاقتة بعد 10 ايام
ولقد تم استدعاء سفينتى واحدة انجليزىية وواحدةفرنسية للقيام باعمال الصيانة ويتقرر وصلوهما لموقع السلكين يوم الثلاثاء وسوف تبدا عملية الاصلاحات فى نفس اليوم


وقد تم الاتفاق على انشاء سلك جديد خاص بمصر وتكلفتةحوالى 125 مليون دولار يعنى حوالى 600 مليون جنية مصرى وذلك لزيادة سرعة الانترنت وتخفيضة ثمنة وسوف يتم الانتهاء من انشاءة على منتصف او اواخر 2009
وكل المعلومات دى انا جايبها موقع مصراوى ودا موقع موثوق


----------



## قلم حر (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*

الأخت دونا :
شكرا للنقل , و المعلومات المنقوله مهمه جدا , و ( نظريه المؤامره ) فيها منطق و اٍحتمال كبير .....لكن يبقى السؤال ( من المستفيد ؟ ) .
قد تكون تلك العمليه تجربه , و تمت _ بنجاح _ تمهيدا لشيء آخر , أو عمليه أخرى ( لكن يكون قطع النت , جزء منها .
و قد يكون توقيت الاٍنقطعام الثلاثي , من قبيل الصدفه المجرده .
نأمل أن تكون الأيام القادمه فيها معلومات أكيده عن الأسباب لمنع تكرارها .
شكرا للنقل المهم جدا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .
الأخ ( أحلى ديانه ) .
شكرا لاٍضافتك , و نتمنى أن يتم تركيب الكيبل الجديد بأقرب وقت ( و طبعا اٍصلام القديم كمان ) .
شكرا لك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## sosana (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*

merci 2lam 7or 3la el mawdo3


----------



## قلم حر (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*

من جريدة الأهرام المصريه ننقل :


> *44254**‏السنة 132-العدد**2008**فبراير**4**‏27 من المحرم 1429 هـ**الأثنين*​*زيادة كفاءة عمل شبكة الانترنت بمصر الي‏80%‏ من اليوم
> تقرير من وزارة النقل يؤكد عدم تسبب أي سفينة في قطع الكابلات*
> 
> *كتب ـ عادل اللقاني ومحمود داود‏:‏​*
> ...


نتمنى كل توفيق للمحاوله , و أن تحصل بالزمن المتوقع بدون أي صعوبات أو مفاجآت غير متوقعه .
النسبه ( 70 أو 80 ) % , نسبه ممتازه جدا .
شكرا لكل من يعمل بجد .


----------



## قلم حر (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*

شكرا ( سوزانا ) على التشجيع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*

متابعة مفيدة و رائعة منك يا استاذ قلم حر

تسلم ايدك يا باشا​


----------



## قلم حر (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ...شهر مجانا لمشتركي الاٍنترنت في مصر , لتعويضهم .*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> متابعة مفيدة و رائعة منك يا استاذ قلم حر​
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا باشا​


شكرا لتشجيعك أستاذ ( روكي ) .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) . ..( المداخله ( 40 ) : فاعلية النت في مصر ترتفع ل( 80 % ) اليوم .*

عملية اٍصلاح الكيبل الأول تبدأ اليوم , و ننقل عن ( المساء ) :


> .. وبدأت عمليات إصلاح كابل الإنترنت
> مهندس مصري يرافق الفريق الأجنبي في جميع المراحل .. تحت الماء وخارجه
> كتبت لمياء عبدالحميد:
> تبدأ اليوم أولي عمليات اصلاح كابل الانترنت الأول "سيماو 4" بعد وصوول مركب الإصلاح الأول الليلة الماضية لموقع العطل.. ومن المقرر أن يصل المركب الثاني خلال 48 ساعة وتبدأ عملية الاصلاح بتصوير مكان القطع لمعرفة حجمه وأسبابه.
> ...


----------



## Meriamty (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) . ...المداخله ( 44 ) : عملية اٍصلاح الكيبل الأول , تبدأ اليوم .*




ميرسى جدا على الموضوع الشامل ده 

ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوضك 
​


----------



## قلم حر (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) . ...المداخله ( 44 ) : عملية اٍصلاح الكيبل الأول , تبدأ اليوم .*



Meriamty قال:


> ميرسى جدا على الموضوع الشامل ده ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوضك ​


شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) . ...المداخله ( 44 ) : عملية اٍصلاح الكيبل الأول , تبدأ اليوم .*

من بي بي سي العربيه , ننقل :


> *بدء اصلاح كابلات الانترنت في المتوسط*
> الأربعاء 06 فبراير 2008 13:38 GMT
> -----------------------​
> بدأ العمل في اصلاح كابلين للانترنت في البحر الابيض المتوسط كانا تعطلا الاسبوع الماضي.
> ...


----------



## قلم حر (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) . ...المداخله ( 44 ) : عملية اٍصلاح الكيبل الأول , تبدأ اليوم .*

ننقل من ( موقع الجزيرة ) :


> اتصالات الإنترنت ستعود لطبيعتها في مصر خلال أيام​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


نأمل أن يكون الأثنين القادم , هو يوم العودة للوضع الطبيعي ( حسب المتوقع ) و أن لا يعترض الأعمال الحالية أي مفاجآت تأجله .


----------



## قلم حر (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ..المداخله (48 ) : الاٍثنين القادم , ستعود شبكة الاٍنترنت في مصر , كما كانت بالسابق .*

و من جريدة الأهرام المصريه ننقل :


> *44259**‏السنة 132-العدد**2008**فبراير**9**‏2 من صفر 1429 هـ**السبت*​*خدمة الإنترنت تعود بكامل طاقتها بعد غد*
> 
> *تعود خدمة الإنترنت بكامل طاقتها بعد غد‏,‏ بعد الانتهاء من إصلاح القطع الذي حدث في الأسبوع الماضي في البحر المتوسط للكابلات‏,‏ التي تربط مصر بشبكة الإنترنت العالمية‏.‏
> 
> وصرح المهندس محمد النواوي نائب رئيس الشركة المصرية للاتصالات لشئون الاتصالات الدولية بأنه تم أمس الانتهاء من إصلاح كابل سي‏.‏مي‏.‏وي ـ‏4,‏ ومن المنتظر إصلاح كابل فلاج غدا‏,‏ حيث سيتم تحميل مسارات الإنترنت علي هذين الكابلين‏.‏ وأشار إلي أن المصرية للاتصالات ستتلقي تقارير من الشركات العالمية المالكة حول أسباب قطع هذه الكابلات‏.‏​*


----------



## BITAR (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ..المداخله (48 ) : الاٍثنين القادم , ستعود شبكة الاٍنترنت في مصر , كما كانت بالسابق .*

*سفينة تسببت في قطع «كابل الإنترنت» بدبي.. وسبب «عطل الإسكندرية» مازال غامضاً*

*كتب إيهاب الزلاقي* *٩/٢/٢٠٠٨*

*أكدت شركة «فلاج» للاتصالات، أن سبب تعطل أحد كابلات الإنترنت التي تربط بين الإمارات وعمان، هو «مرساة» إحدي السفن التي قامت بقطع الكابل، في الوقت نفسه الذي كانت المنطقة تتابع قطع كابلين رئيسيين يمران بجوار مدينة الإسكندرية، وهو الأمر الذي أدي إلي صعوبة الاتصال بشبكة الإنترنت، وأثر علي الاتصالات الدولية في المنطقة عدة أيام، وقالت الشركة في بيان رسمي «إن فريق الإصلاح الذي يعمل في موقع القطع بالقرب من مدينة دبي، وجد «المرساة» المتسببة في العطل، وقاموا برفعها فعلاً، حيث يبلغ وزنها ٥ أطنان.*
*ورغم استمرار إصلاح الأعطال في الكابلات بجوار الإسكندرية، فإن سبب العطل لم يتم اكتشافه حتي الآن، وكانت سلسلة الأعطال في الكابلات البحرية التي تربط المنطقة بالعالم في الاتصالات قد أثارت موجة من الجدل بين المراقبين والخبراء، خاصة أن العديد من الأعطال تزامنت في وقت واحد.*
*ورغم وجود أسباب منطقية لهذه الأعطال، منها مثلاً أن الكابل الرابع قد توقف نتيجة مشكلة في الطاقة المغذية له، وتم استعادتها بعد فترة قصيرة، وربط البعض بين وقت الانقطاع وتحركات القطع البحرية الأمريكية بجوار إيران، وكانت أبرز النظريات شيوعاً هي وجود يد للمخابرات الأمريكية في هذه الأعطال كجزء من خطة كبيرة لعزل إيران عن العالم قبل توجيه ضربة عسكرية لها.*
*من ناحية أخري استعادت مصر نسبة كبيرة جداً من قدرتها علي الاتصال بشبكة الإنترنت بعد الانتهاء من إصلاح أحد الكابلات المتضررة، وهي في طريقها لاستعادة الاتصال الطبيعي خلال أيام.*
*الرابط*
http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=93022


----------



## قلم حر (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ..المداخله (48 ) : الاٍثنين القادم , ستعود شبكة الاٍنترنت في مصر , كما كانت بالسابق .*

شكر أخ بيتر للاٍضافه المميزه .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## vetaa (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ..المداخله (48 ) : الاٍثنين القادم , ستعود شبكة الاٍنترنت في مصر , كما كانت بالسابق .*

بجد ميرسى جدا لحضرتك
انا حاسة انك مهتم بالموضوع دة
اكتر مننا بجد

ربنا يوفقك
ونردهالك ان شاء الله
فى مناسبة احسن طبعا:t33:


----------



## قلم حر (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: توقع استمرار عطل الانترنت لأيام ( مع آخر التطورات ) ..المداخله (48 ) : الاٍثنين القادم , ستعود شبكة الاٍنترنت في مصر , كما كانت بالسابق .*



vetaa قال:


> بجد ميرسى جدا لحضرتك
> انا حاسة انك مهتم بالموضوع دة
> اكتر مننا بجد
> 
> ...


ههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

